# rollers



## flurry37_2001 (Aug 26, 2011)

hi all, are thay a hard color to find in rollers these days ? . my young rollers 15 that i am flying now seem to only get about 30 feet up, them i have 4 or 5 that are inpacting the ground . so what if anything to do. thank`s mike


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

they may be flying low because they may be getting to much food the impacting the ground thing is bad dont fly those birds till u get answers iam no expert on that but ill check some stuff


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

questions
how old are the rollers
how long have they been rolling 
were they deep rollers when they were young


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

My advice is worm them so they don't get too light, then feed them higher protein the day before so they build good muscles. Do not let them impact all together: Test one or two bird at a time in case they crash again. If you can, weigh the birds and compare their weights when they improve. What is their feed now please?


----------



## flurry37_2001 (Aug 26, 2011)

thank`s all for the reply`s , these birds are 6 m to 9 months, i feed wheat,oilied sunflower seed,milo, and some treats. thay are pinned as of now. thank`s again mike.


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

those pigeons that are hitting the ground because there deep rollers that are with not so deep rollers the A rollers (the ones hitting thr ground) have been flying low do to all the other birds flying low are to the A rollers got bad habits from the b rollers so now they will fly low in other words the A birds roll deep so they need to be higher in the air but the shallow low flying birds dont but the deep ones still fly with the low birds and still roll the same depth. so consider having two kits the A kit and B kit and realy try to get those a birds higher because theyll be really good birds if u can do that


----------



## flurry37_2001 (Aug 26, 2011)

thank you rule, i have took your advise and a oldtimer`s , are thay no hard colors to come by anymore. mike


----------



## windycityflyers (Apr 26, 2010)

I feed mine straight wheat,milo fills my rollers up and keeps them low.leave them in for a few days like hamlet said and feed them some protein.


----------



## flurry37_2001 (Aug 26, 2011)

hi all, just a update i have cut the feed down till after i fly and thay are doing alot higher and rolling the way thay should, thank`s for all the help mike.


----------



## nWoAhmad (Aug 20, 2011)

that was the problem, you fed them too much.
In my opinion you should feed them after you fly them


----------

